# [Q] Best Android browser for offline reading?



## Philippe Lemay (Mar 6, 2013)

What is the best browser on Android at the moment for simple web-page saving so I can read things offline?  I know that most of the browsers will store tabs in their memory (so I can load a web page and so long as I don't close the tab it will stay there) but I'd like a bit more organization in my offline content.

I did find Offline Browser Pro, which does the job... but it makes the files WAY too big.  When saving a website offline it gives you the option of "max depth level for links" which I assume means how far into the website I want to save.  When I put too little depth, it looks like a lot of pictures are missing.  When I put them too high the folder that holds the whole website is way too huge (near the top I think it was 2 GB per website).  Also it's very slow... Ideally I'd just want a browser that can save individual webpages (but all of them, pictures included, even if it's just thumbnails) and store them in a nice little folder somewhere in the phone's memory.  Not to sound too much like an iSheep... but back on my iPod Touch there was an app called Atomic Browser, it was just perfect!  You could save full HTML webpages, and the pictures they held, and tuck them away in a hierarchy of folders.  I gathered up a veritable stack of webpages for reading on the bus, like a virtual magazine rack in my pocket.  Something like that would be perfect.

I'm on a Nexus 4, Android 4.2.2, 16GB, though really only 12.5 of those are free to use, and I already have 9GB or so of music.  So I can't very well fit many websites like that.  This is the site I'm trying it on at the moment by the way, it's awesome:  http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/index.php


----------



## kyawzaw (Mar 6, 2013)

Use Opera Mini web browser.
You can save webpages and see offline with pictures.


----------



## Philippe Lemay (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh... that's almost perfect.  It's funny I looked at Opera but I didn't see the save page option.  I also tried Dolphin browser and Boat browser (as well as Chrome of course).

The only nitpicks I have with it is that you can't sort them into folders, or even shuffle them around.  They're listed as you add them and that's it... which is kind of inconvenient if I have 100+ saved pages.  At any rate, thanks for pointing that out.  I just hope that the Opera team eventually adds better sorting for their saved pages.


----------



## jojoshua1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Opera Mini


----------



## Guitarman (Mar 8, 2013)

I just use Firefox and save webpages as PDFs


----------



## Eternalty (Mar 8, 2013)

Another alternative that's not a Web browser though, is Pocket. Saves for offline reading and you can access it from your phone, tablet, or even computer 

Sent from my SGH-I777 running AOKP


----------



## chris247 (Apr 24, 2013)

This add-on to the Android web browser match exactly your needs: Beansoft - ICS Browser Plus (cf. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.beansoft.browserplus )

You can set a webpage as offline to read it later (like in the subway where there is no internet access).
It is very easy to do, you can do it as you bookmark a page.

I using this every day.


----------



## joemd60 (May 14, 2013)

Here is what I don't understand. Chrome is a browser for Android, and there is not an option,  save for offline reading. Yet, the stock web browser which is IE, offers that option. I guess I am ditching the Chrome browser for now.


----------



## lagania (May 15, 2013)

You can use opera mini.

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## [Sent] (May 15, 2013)

brandonarev said:


> Another alternative that's not a Web browser though, is Pocket. Saves for offline reading and you can access it from your phone, tablet, or even computer
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 running AOKP

Click to collapse



This is what I use as well.  You can also sort the things you put into your Pocket via tagging them.


----------



## chris247 (May 15, 2013)

Use the nice Dolphin web browser, and install the Dophin add-on Screen Cut.
You can take screenshot of the entire webpage for offline reading




[Sent] said:


> This is what I use as well.  You can also sort the things you put into your Pocket via tagging them.

Click to collapse



What is this app? what it's name. "pocket" ?!


----------



## [Sent] (May 15, 2013)

chris247 said:


> What is this app? what it's name. "pocket" ?!

Click to collapse



Yar!

Pocket app on Google Play
Pocket Chrome Extension
Pocket website


----------



## pcfascist (May 22, 2013)

joemd60 said:


> Here is what I don't understand. Chrome is a browser for Android, and there is not an option,  save for offline reading. Yet, the stock web browser which is IE, offers that option. I guess I am ditching the Chrome browser for now.

Click to collapse



The stock browser is not Microsoft Windows Internet Explorer.


----------



## chris247 (May 23, 2013)

pcfascist said:


> The stock browser is not Microsoft Windows Internet Explorer.

Click to collapse



Why the stock web browser is not Chrome ?
I don't understand because Android is made by Google and Chrome is also made by Google! so where is this stock web browser coming from?


----------



## scandiun (Jun 17, 2014)

Pocket requires to sign in with an account and a password, which is a bit overkill. I use Offline Browser from play store which serves me so well. It has the ability to set depth, like web spiders.

I didn't find such option in Opera for android. Those having it, please post an screenshot.


----------



## Kobro (Jun 17, 2014)

scandiun said:


> Pocket requires to sign in with an account and a password, which is a bit overkill. I use Offline Browser from play store which serves me so well. It has the ability to set depth, like web spiders.
> 
> I didn't find such option in Opera for android. Those having it, please post an screenshot.

Click to collapse



follow the instructions.


----------



## scandiun (Jun 17, 2014)

Kobro said:


> follow the instructions.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I completely missed this out.

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

Those who want a powerful desktop web spider there's HTTrack Website Copier for android.


----------



## devlkore (Nov 22, 2014)

scandiun said:


> Thank you, I completely missed this out.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------
> 
> Those who want a powerful desktop web spider there's (removed) for android.

Click to collapse



Thanks for this. Downloading the processingjs reference now so i can go code in the sun :laugh:


----------



## balwinder_singh (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi 1S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## =wingGzero= (Jul 9, 2015)

OfflineBrowser Pro still owns.  It could transfer those downloaded cache files to SD card as long as you know how to change directories & redirect ROOT FOLDER to your SDcard wherever you want. I have all my walkthroughs/gameFAQS on it. 
1. Add websites, OK & download. (I organized mine by setting Categories. ) 
2.  Then go to your FILE MANAGER: internal storage>Download>OfflineBrowser>cache
3. Copy folders which are Numerically Arranged. 
( The folders will be named "1 (# of files inside)"  &  so on &  so forth for succeding number of downloaded caches of sites. 
4. Paste it/them to desired location on SDcard to SAVE InternalStorage space. 
5. Go to Settings,  Tap ROOT FOLDER then input your SDcard's directory of the folder where you pasted the caches of sites,  tap OK. 
6. Enjoy.
*CHECK my Attachments.


----------



## Philippe Lemay (Mar 6, 2013)

What is the best browser on Android at the moment for simple web-page saving so I can read things offline?  I know that most of the browsers will store tabs in their memory (so I can load a web page and so long as I don't close the tab it will stay there) but I'd like a bit more organization in my offline content.

I did find Offline Browser Pro, which does the job... but it makes the files WAY too big.  When saving a website offline it gives you the option of "max depth level for links" which I assume means how far into the website I want to save.  When I put too little depth, it looks like a lot of pictures are missing.  When I put them too high the folder that holds the whole website is way too huge (near the top I think it was 2 GB per website).  Also it's very slow... Ideally I'd just want a browser that can save individual webpages (but all of them, pictures included, even if it's just thumbnails) and store them in a nice little folder somewhere in the phone's memory.  Not to sound too much like an iSheep... but back on my iPod Touch there was an app called Atomic Browser, it was just perfect!  You could save full HTML webpages, and the pictures they held, and tuck them away in a hierarchy of folders.  I gathered up a veritable stack of webpages for reading on the bus, like a virtual magazine rack in my pocket.  Something like that would be perfect.

I'm on a Nexus 4, Android 4.2.2, 16GB, though really only 12.5 of those are free to use, and I already have 9GB or so of music.  So I can't very well fit many websites like that.  This is the site I'm trying it on at the moment by the way, it's awesome:  http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/index.php


----------



## WorldGamer (Jul 9, 2015)

*instapaper*

for simple offline reading you should check out "instapaper". 
it saves text only for offline reading


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Jul 23, 2016)

*New Browser*



Philippe Lemay said:


> What is the best browser on Android at the moment for simple web-page saving so I can read things offline?  I know that most of the browsers will store tabs in their memory (so I can load a web page and so long as I don't close the tab it will stay there) but I'd like a bit more organization in my offline content.
> 
> I did find Offline Browser Pro, which does the job... but it makes the files WAY too big.  When saving a website offline it gives you the option of "max depth level for links" which I assume means how far into the website I want to save.  When I put too little depth, it looks like a lot of pictures are missing.  When I put them too high the folder that holds the whole website is way too huge (near the top I think it was 2 GB per website).  Also it's very slow... Ideally I'd just want a browser that can save individual webpages (but all of them, pictures included, even if it's just thumbnails) and store them in a nice little folder somewhere in the phone's memory.  Not to sound too much like an iSheep... but back on my iPod Touch there was an app called Atomic Browser, it was just perfect!  You could save full HTML webpages, and the pictures they held, and tuck them away in a hierarchy of folders.  I gathered up a veritable stack of webpages for reading on the bus, like a virtual magazine rack in my pocket.  Something like that would be perfect.
> 
> I'm on a Nexus 4, Android 4.2.2, 16GB, though really only 12.5 of those are free to use, and I already have 9GB or so of music.  So I can't very well fit many websites like that.  This is the site I'm trying it on at the moment by the way, it's awesome:  http://www.projectrho.com/public_html/rocket/index.php

Click to collapse



I run across this because I have been given a link to the newest browser with unique options that operates on Android, as well as Windows 10 (no xp).  It is called MX5.  I used its predecessor for awhile now, Maxthon Browser off Play Store.  It was always my goto browser, outperforming Chrome (of course), dolphine, Opera, all of the variations of these....
This version, MX5, has reading mode, but also has the capability to snapshot a webpage, not just the entire page, but sections of it, put it together in another composition your making, as well as store the entire page, not just for offline viewing, but in case its link ever changes, or dies.  This browser also has its own mail program built in, where you setup your own named server, enter your e-mail addy in you use, and create shadow mails to be used on the net and incoming mail is filtered.
I saw your question, and I have just thought of making a page on here for MX5, but need to talk to some senior members, read around about it.
I'm personally very impressed with it, it would meet your requirements and so much more.  I'm sure you would have to download the maxthon browser off the playstore and create an account, then download this one to use.  It has cloud storage, as well as being able to share open tabs, etc.... between devices such as favorites.
Let me know what you think, I'm going to browse around and see if I can get any responses as to setting up a MX5 community, or just a thread on here!
zach
ps  It is restricted to Windows 10 on a Windows device but I have it installed on KitKat 4.4.2, and Lollipop 5.1.1 Android devices, no restrictions on those, and it works on iOS as well!


----------



## HackerAce (Jul 25, 2016)

Just do the usual free Firefox

Sent from my TECNO-J5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------

